# ipad air bloqué!!!



## evelyne14 (1 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 

mon ipad air tourne ne boucle sur une musique d"enfant,l"image est figee. je ne peux plus rien faire,meme pas eteindre

qq peut il m"aider.?:


----------



## city1 (1 Janvier 2015)

Dis donc,  l'année démarre bien 
J'ai eu plusieurs fois le même problème sur mon ancien ipad et je n'ai eu qu'une seule solution, impossible de l'éteindre, l'écran ne fonctionnait plus j'ai du attendre que sa batterie se décharge complètement


----------



## evelyne14 (1 Janvier 2015)

.... je ne peux pas m'en passer!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h17 ----------

G ENFIN REUSSI ...en faisant une synchro avec mon PC, puis sur ipad, les 2 boutons, arrêt et rond ... 
G mis a jour les applis qui ont pt causées le pb...
jespère que ça va marcher ...
merci!


----------



## city1 (1 Janvier 2015)

espérons 
En tout cas bonne année 2015 !!! plein de bonheur


----------

